# Going a long distance for the sake of genetics



## zem

So, I am back here, after failed attempts to get my hands on my chosen genetics, I tried hard, I had a trip cancelled, and tried to get people to buy for me from abroad, generally, people talk too much and do too little. My offer was, get me seeds, I pay, and teach you how to grow, even provide clones. 2 people accepted, 2 people chickened out, 2 people will not grow pot, because they are chicken. So I got back to speculating about mail order, and where I am, the best that I could ask for, is a non-guaranteed shipment, that i have high chance of loosing, and I might as well get trouble with the enforcement. But I am so determined that I was almost decided on quitting smoking for more than a month to clean up my system and make a mail order, but if i loose it, i will loose all the money. then it all became clear, with a single idea that I got, out of nowhere, I found a place in Spain, that I MUST go to, and that is Almeria, where they have the biggest concentration of greenhouses in the world, so many, that the reflection of light from all those greenhouses resulted in making the region have cooler temps! I am planning a green-housing business venture and a trip over there will be of great double benefit, I will see the green-housing and I will get whatever seeds that I want to, and I will do some tourism. It makes perfect sense, as I travel every year or two for a vacation, and this will at least be of some benefit to me. 

I will have access to every seedbank imaginable. I know that I want Satori and a couple other strains, but in this thread I would love to get a general view of all the possibilities available in different genetics. to sum it up, I don't have many shots at this, and I don't want to save money. I want to get my hands on every type of weed that I like or may like. Indica, Sativa, high CBD, outdoor , etc... It may quite be the only time that I will be able to do this, so I am ready to buy a lot of strains, it just have to have something special to buy it. so what other qualities to look for? and what strains have them? on my list so far were: Satori,afghankushxyumboldt, tangilope, chernobyl but I am open and have some time before the trip. I would like some info on high CBD strains too, some great indicas, great sativas, maybe a breeder who is famous for outdoor seeds etc... Imagine that you will buy seeds once in your life, and you don;t know what you might want later, then what will you buy say for 1000$+?
I'll now get high and wait for some feedback :afroweed:


----------



## Rosebud

Girl Scout Cookies: sativa dom

Harlequin: cbd rich


----------



## oldsman

How do you plan on returning home with the goods?I can understand being leary of mail ordering seeds,took me two years of researching before I placed my first order.I think ordering by mail would be less risky than trying to smuggle them back yourself.With a package in the mail you still some level of deniability,yeah you know what is supposed to be in the package but until you open you don't know 100% for sure,can they say for sure you ordered it?Someone else could've placed the order and used your address.There are so many variables.With todays more relaxed attitude about marijuana I doubt anybody will even notice that zem ordered seeds,unless zem tells them!GL


----------



## yooper420

Dr, Grinspoon, land race sativa.
Tangerine Dream, sativa dominant.
Two strains that I really enjoy and have grown.


----------



## zem

oldsman said:


> How do you plan on returning home with the goods?I can understand being leary of mail ordering seeds,took me two years of researching before I placed my first order.I think ordering by mail would be less risky than trying to smuggle them back yourself.With a package in the mail you still some level of deniability,yeah you know what is supposed to be in the package but until you open you don't know 100% for sure,can they say for sure you ordered it?Someone else could've placed the order and used your address.There are so many variables.With todays more relaxed attitude about marijuana I doubt anybody will even notice that zem ordered seeds,unless zem tells them!GL



i understand what you are saying about deniability, and i am not in the US and where i am, the narcs can simply ask to interview you, and if you go they ask you to urinate before saying hello, if you don't cooperate, you are looking for trouble, so the only thing that i can do in that case, is not going to any interview, which will probably lead them to be more persistent to catch something on me, so they would simply monitor my moves, find out that i grow, and come in kicking the door, so screw that. On the other hand, going through the airport, with seeds well hidden, imagine how hard it is to get caught, like a needle in a haystack, i would let them search me without even getting stressed out because i am sure that they wouldn't look in such places where one can hide seeds except if they are overly suspicious to strip search and hold you for hours, which they got no reason to do. and IF i do get caught, then i certainly will not go to jail, maybe can cause me trouble, but it would be better than having surveillance on me because i failed to go interview the narcs. i would really really hate to get that call, more than the risk of airport security catching a few birdseeds somewhere in my luggage


----------



## zem

yooper420 said:


> Dr, Grinspoon, land race sativa.
> Tangerine Dream, sativa dominant.
> Two strains that I really enjoy and have grown.



thanks a lot yooper, i will certainly have those checked and maybe buy one or both


----------



## Rosebud

I want to try that tangerine dream.  I hope you have the trip of a life time Zem.


----------



## zem

hey there all  what are the breeders for the strains that you named before? 
Tangerine Dream
Dr.Grinspoon
Harlequin
Girl scout cookies?

I heard some good things about a certain seed from Barney's can't remember which.
I have gotten quite some strains already, can get some more though, so give me names, just name the breeder please. I basically need potent high quality weed.. don't we all, thanks


----------



## Rosebud

Tangerine dream is by Barneys farm as is Dr grinspoon   http://www.barneysfarm.com/?l=en&i=26

Satori or anything by Mandala

Do you want a cbd for muscle relaxation?


----------



## pcduck

Chucky's Bride by eskobar


----------



## orangesunshine

if there's a will there's a way---you might consider mailing them to yourself from your trip to spain


----------



## yarddog

orangesunshine said:


> if there's a will there's a way---you might consider mailing them to yourself from your trip to spain


Perfect idea!


----------



## zem

great info, satori is already in my hands. yes I want cbd strains too. yeah there is a will, but i will risk going through customs with a few seeds well hidden. unless they strip search me, they will not find them. they will not strip search me. anyway, over here, i noticed that most are european breeders so there are a few breeders that they do not sell their goods. for example i could not fid eskobar.


----------



## zem

theres a list of breeders that they have:
Ace Seeds
Advanced Seeds
All-in Medicinal
Barney's Farm
Bcn Seeds
Bomb Seeds
Buddha Seeds
Cannabiogen
Cbd Seeds
Delicious Seeds
Dinafem
DNA Genetics
Dr. Underground
Dutch Passion
Elite Seeds
Eva Female Seeds
Female Seeds
Genehtik Seeds
Green House Seeds
Houseplant Seeds
Humboldt
Kannabia Seeds
Kc Brains
Kera Seeds
Makka Seeds
Mandala Seeds
Medical Seeds
Ministry Seeds
Paradise Seeds
Positronics
Pure Seeds
Pyramid Seeds
Resin Seeds
Ripper Seeds
Royal Queen Seeds
Samsara
Sensi Seeds
Serious Seeds
Soma Seeds
Strainhunters
Super Strain
Sweet Seeds
The Flying Dutchmen
T.h. Seeds
Vulkania Seeds
White Label
World Of Seeds
00 Seeds
Vision Seeds
Tu compra rapida
Semillas Autoflorecientes
Advanced Seeds Auto
All-in Medicinal Auto
Auto Seeds
Barney´s Farm Auto
Bomb Seeds Auto
Buddha Seeds Auto
Cbd Seeds Auto
Delicious Seeds Auto
Dinafem Auto
DNA Genetics Auto
Dr. Underground Auto
Dutch Passion Auto
Female Seeds Auto
Genehtik Seeds Auto
Grass-O-Matic
Green House Auto
Houseplant Seeds Auto
Humboldt Auto
Joint Doctor
Kannabia Seeds auto
Kera Seeds Auto
Makka Seeds Auto
Ministry Seeds
Paradise Seeds Auto
Positronics Auto
Pyramid Seeds Auto
Royal Queen Seeds Auto
Samsara Auto
Seeds Of Life
Sensi Seeds Auto
Serious Seeds Auto
Strain Hunters Auto
Sweet Seeds Auto
White Label Auto
World Of Seeds Auto


----------



## Rosebud

https://www.leafly.com/news/strains/5-great-pain-relief-high-cbd-cannabis-strains-from-israel


----------



## zem

thanks Rose, these Tikun Olam look great but I cannot find them here either. neither could i find cali connections. it is mostly European strains with some exceptions like Barney's farm.


----------



## zem

let's see, i wrote down the following: Tangerine dream and Dr.grinspoon from barneys, blue mystic from reserva privada, and then i wrote down breeder namesNA, delicious seeds, and mandala with no specific strain names. I do have Satori already, i will have to choose in the shops i guess. any more info greatly appreciated, i will be completing my purchases by tomorrow, i'm out to roam Madrid now!  cheers!


----------



## Rosebud

HAVE FUN.   See if you can find some la confidential. Give us a list of what they have...lol hugs zem..really enjoy your vacation.


----------



## zem

uploading from public areas wifi connections proved to be impossible, i am back to the hotel taking a much needed rest. This place is crazy, public transport, agonizing. oh i miss my car lol anyway, I took a few pics, too bad the DNA pic is not clear at all. They do have a lot of other seeds but I asked them to show me everything from DNA and Barney's that they have. 
That is my list:
-Barney's Critical cure CBD, CBD Blue Shark, Red Diesel, Night Shade, Uthopia Haze, Red Dragon, Red Cherry Berry, Phatt Fruity, Crimea Blue, G13 Haze, Sweet Tooth, Laughing Buddha
-DNA's 24K Gold, Holy Grail Kush, and a bunch of others not showing in pic  
-Medical Seeds' Blue Hell, Jack Lamota, No Name, Y Grega CBD, Prozac
-Paradise's Sensi Star and Dela Haze (pricey)
-Eva Seeds' Monster
 I will show you my entire gear once I am back home, for now, I need to but to buy buy and buy! it is Christmas here


----------



## orangesunshine

ime---dutch passion and the flying dutchman carry good gear


----------



## zem

orangesunshine said:


> ime---dutch passion and the flying dutchman carry good gear



and your experience is much respected and considered. Your advice came just in time, thank you for that, I will try and grab something nice from their gear. 
Anyone else who has more info, now is a great time, I will be completing my purchases within 10-12 hours


----------



## zem

so i ended up having these seeds, 21 different strains
-Ygriega, Y Griega CBD, 2046 (medical seeds), ripper haze, toxic double glock (ripper seeds), Trainwreck(greenhouse seeds), Afghan KushxYumboldt(world of seeds), santa muerte(blimburn seeds), Kali china(ace seeds), Spoetnik#1, Delahaze (Paradise), Critical+2, original amnesia(dinafem), Tangilope (DNA), Moby ****, Jack Herer( Houseplant), Satori(Mandala) not showing in pic and 3 freebies one of which seeds proved unviable, they were dead dry and hollow so 22 total. I think I will begin with Satori, Afghan KushxYumbldt, i don't know it will be hard to choose 

View attachment 20151004_001432111.jpg


----------



## zem

theres a pic with mandala satori when i was first buying 

View attachment 20150925_223112111.jpg


----------



## zem

if you had this lineup and 800w flowering space, what would you pop knowing that satori will get popped for sure? would you go with 2 3 or 4 strains? what looks interesting to you? thanks


----------



## checklist

Add Trainwreck and Jack Herer.


----------



## powerplanter

Nice haul zem...


----------



## zem

Thanks powerplanter  I already have satori, delahaze, spoetnik#1 and critical popped, there are 2 trainwreck seeds that have not popped yet


----------



## Rosebud

Cool packaging.  You are going to have fun. I am not familiar with some of those genetics.. Will be happy to see them. Glad you had a good trip Zem.


----------



## zem

Rosebud said:


> Cool packaging.  You are going to have fun. I am not familiar with some of those genetics.. Will be happy to see them. Glad you had a good trip Zem.



Thanks Rose, I was not happy that I had to remove all the packaging and leave it behind for reasons of more stealth. I read some negative reports about greenhouse seeds not popping, i hope they are wrong. I found that trainwreck by pure chance and thought that i was lucky, they are the only 2 seeds that did not pop yet, still hoping though. I also have a seed that a growshop recommended, that has no brand name, he said it is critical, and he just convinced me that it's his favourite and from his own work with his friend's help, who is one of the people at paradise seeds. I was buying many things and asked for his personal recommendation, and it felt like he was giving me his strain, and not like a ripoff and i liked that. it would be like me giving someone that william's wonder which is my strain that i had back crossed myself, grown many times flawlessly, so i would give that out with confidence, and that is how it felt if you know what i mean. well i only planted 1 and it popped so it is worth the try  the thing that worries me now: hermies, because of the several new strains at one time and only 1 is not feminized. By the way, can someone remind me why I cannot use seeds from feminized plants that were pollinated with male pollen? 

That's a pic of the place that I will miss the most, the coast of Almeria, the feeling of riding the bicycle by the endless palm trees with strong winds blowing, it was beautiful 

View attachment 20150928_202726resized.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

The coast of Almeria is beautiful. What a lovely picture. Love me some palm trees blowing in the wind beside the ocean.  Thank you zem. So refreshing.  

You can use those seeds they just aren't feminized anymore..


----------



## sophiesmith

yes you are write saying


----------

